# Your Favourite Film Clips



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Behold The Ship of State, Equals, Peace and Happiness.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

The Apprentice said:


> Behold The Ship of State, Equals, Peace and Happiness.


My favorite movies! My daughters name is Arwen


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Everybody say it with me 💙👊👍 AVENGERS!! ASSEMBLE!!!!!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This one really had an impact on my life and career .


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

cromag said:


>


Makes you think does'nt it,


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Great British film


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> I love Russian guns.


.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Sean Khan said:


> I love Russian guns.


----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Slshooter (May 8, 2021)

Collateral










.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## karaolos (Jan 12, 2014)

It has to be this clip:






Even more relevant as time passes...


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

By the centre,


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)

Meet Congress.


----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## 43844 (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## madmax96 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------

